# need help with my sw99



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

i bought a sw99 from a gun show. I've always wanted a p99/sw99 so i finally got one. here is the prob. the dealer put aftermarket night sights on it and they are way off. i aim then raise the gun about 2 to 3'' and then i hit the target, othewise i am about a foot and 1/2 low on the target. this is very frustrating can anybody help me find the original sights at a reasonable price. just for the record @ the same time i am shooting a glock 23 and kimber 45 and i'm killin the targets. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Call S&W. The front sights are like $1.50 each or so. The rear sight with the screw is about $30. I damaged a pair once by dropping the gun. SO, I keep an extra set of sights.

Get the #3 and the #4 front sights (or just buy the whole set of 4, just to have). 

The #4 is what comes on the gun - my SW99 shot low and I had to put the #3 on it.

Also, make sure to buy the set screw for the front sight.


----------

